# used rifles



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking for a used savage rifle, either a 12fv or 10fp, and any advice on where to look for a used one would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

try gunbroker.com


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Or the classifieds :lol:


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> Or the classifieds :lol:


gunbroker.com has literally thousands of guns. It's basically ebay for us shooters


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

gunsamerica.com isnt bad. has about the same if not fewer listings but is about the same. only isnt an auction.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

mike landrich said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> > Or the classifieds :lol:
> ...


I know, I surf that site alot. :beer:


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would try the savage shooters forum, I have seen them on there for sale more often than anywhere else.


----------

